# pc parts in australia?



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Moved down south to Australia from Boston. Did not bring my pc. Just want to have very small work pc that i can hook on my tv as monitor. Not much on media and no game. Just dont feel comfortable with notebook while at home. What kind of pc should i be buyjng? Building? Do not want to spend good dollars. Just something that works. Basic internet and office suits. And where to buy here? Any good online retailers? Or store in canberra area? Man things are real expensive here than in the usa. Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some Australian members will respond. One answer that will help them is how long you'll be there and if you're planning to take your purchase back to the U.S.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh. Going to stay here for another 3-4 yrs at least. Will not be bringing back to the usa.
Might build a little better second one a bit later but gonna use this cheap one for news, word excel and youtube for my stay here. Hope it will last about 3-4 yrs.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you can get to a computer which you obviousley can by posting on here. Open google and type Where to by PC hardware or PC parts and you will get a lot of results. Austrailian sites usually end in .au


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Umart, MSY, Mwave and PCMarket are some online stores that spring to mind.
I have had a lot of dealings with Umart and find them to be good.
If you only need the computer for basics I'd even suggest getting an ex-Government Dell SFF computer, there are numerous places selling them for around $200, and Open Office is pretty good, and free.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

greenbrucelee said:


> if you can get to a computer which you obviousley can by posting on here. Open google and type Where to by PC hardware or PC parts and you will get a lot of results. Austrailian sites usually end in .au


My Good friend,
Thank you, I do use and did use google but was just wondering if there is any particular retailer that friends here would prefer. Like Newegg or Amazon in US. I had tried googling came up with mwave, cplonline, techbuy, umart etc. but not sure where actually you expect to get better deal and better customer service if you happened to get back to them for any reason. 
Besides that, I was asking what kind of computer I might have to build for the tasks I mentioned. I want something with small footprint, easy to move around and cheap one as it is just for internet, office suits and youtube every now and then. 
I was expecting you might suggest this kind of cpu, case and this much of RAM for around this much $$$ should do the task you are asking.

And I did not find Microcenter type of pc parts store in Canberra, if some aussies can help me.

Thanks


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Panther063 said:


> Umart, MSY, Mwave and PCMarket are some online stores that spring to mind.
> I have had a lot of dealings with Umart and find them to be good.
> If you only need the computer for basics I'd even suggest getting an ex-Government Dell SFF computer, there are numerous places selling them for around $200, and Open Office is pretty good, and free.


Thank you,
I don't know where and how to find those ex-government SFF comps. I do have licence for office and Microsoft windows that I bought in US, so I will be fine for that.
Any local retail store, I can stop by and look around and garb some parts?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Google ex-government computers and I'm sure quite a few should come up.
There isn't a Umart in Canberra but I did find this info on Whirlpool:
umart.net.au have a partner store in the ACT

Address: Gemini Technologies(Aust)P/L
5/82-84 Townsville Street, Fyshwick ACT 2609
Tel: 02-6162 3606Fax: 02-6162 2606
E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have a look at our suggested builds in the building sections. There are builds for all budgets.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

MSY is where I go. They are not very good on the customer service (At least not in Adelaide), but have decent parts at good prices

They also have a store in the ACT
Stores - MSY Online



> 75-77 Collie Street
> Fyshwick, ACT 2609
> (02) 9726 1997
> 
> ...


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Go The Power said:


> MSY is where I go. They are not very good on the customer service (At least not in Adelaide), but have decent parts at good prices



They haven't got a good reputation for service anywhere.....
I won't buy through them.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Panther063 said:


> They haven't got a good reputation for service anywhere.....
> I won't buy through them.


I normally dont shop at places that have bed customer service. Its just MSY is the closest computer shop in my area


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just looked their webpage of Canberra store. Did not find much of selection and website is not much userfriendly.
Would stop this afternoon. Thanks


----------

